
You are not a unique snowflake. Ideas are worthless. Execution is everything - pjlegato
https://www.databaselabs.io/blog/Startup-ideas-are-worthless-execution-is-everything
======
tim333
>Every day, someone posts on /r/startups about how they have a really great
whiz-bang secret idea that will revolutionize everything and make them
billions of dollars. Now they "just" need some investors so they can hire
contractors to develop it.

I wonder if any of those have worked? I've been approached by a couple of
people like that apart from 'billions' and don't have the brilliant ideas as I
couldn't be bothered signing a NDA.

~~~
peterhadlaw
From my (serious) email archives:

Anyway, i'm interested in starting a top notch word press website with user
login and plenty of functionality. Ranging from finding friends creating
groups, joining a lobby, voice and video capability, commentator's and even
more. She told me that you know a lot about web design and website procedures.
I have looked at your website and it definitely appears as if you know what
you're doing. I was wondering if you could give me an estimate on how much it
would cost for me to create and maintain a website like this, and where the
expenses would be coming from? __It would have to be able to host as many
people as facebook. __

_The BEST part_

 __If this project happens to be lucrative, I 'd be open to reimbursing you
for your advice. __

~~~
fabulist
In a field which is not programming, I've been that guy who sent that email.
It is pretty easy to fool yourself into thinking you're starting to sink your
teeth into something when you're going in the wrong direction entirely, and to
think the time has come to reach out to people on your next steps only to
receive a gentle push back towards the fundamentals.

